# Dragon Quest X: Rise of the Five Tribes announced



## Feels Good Man (Sep 5, 2011)

*Dragon Quest X Mezameshi Itsutsu no Shuzoku*

Platform: Wii/Wii-U

Details:
- Cross platform between Wii/Wii-U
- First internally developed DQ game at Square Enix
- Produced by Yosuke Saito (NIER) and directed by Jin Fujisawa (DQ8, DQ9)
- Seems MMO-ish? Pseudo MMO where it's reduced in size. Think of Guild Wars 1 or Phantasy Star Online

- The game takes place in a world with 5 continents, and 5 different races/tribes living in them
- Turn/Command based combat.
- The game will have a "huge story"
- Job system will be in.
- New jobs added after launch.
- Aiming for a higher quest addition rate than DQ9.
- Seasonal events.
- Can create a character.
- Customizable AI party members, recruitable at bars.
- When you're not playing, you can let your character be used by other players in their parties.
- Players playing alone can recruit people driven by AI.

- They're thinking about something where you can transfer your character to your 3DS for Spot Pass transfers with other players.
- Cross platform between Wii & Wii-U. Wii-U graphically superior but share the same world as the Wii version
- Can stop playing on one platform and continue where you left off on the other.
- The Wii game supports Wiimote+Nunchuck, Classic Controller, Classic Controller Pro, as well as USB Keyboards
- The Wii game will use both the game disc as well as USB memory storage
- There could be a feature where characters can be transferred onto the 3DS and shared with other players using Streetpass
- TBA 2012

Source for above: http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/09/0...ess_conference/

----------------

There *WILL* be a subscription fee.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q. Besides buying the software package, will there be any other fees to play?
> 
> A. Yes, playing online requires payment of a separate fee.


http://support.jp.square-enix.com/faqartic...mp;c=4&sc=0

----------------

*Trailer:*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbUge_27J-c[/youtube]

Gameplay video can be found here:
http://nintendoeverything.com/73061/

Official website:
http://www.dqx.jp/


----------



## Geren (Sep 5, 2011)

finally
i thought this was going to be cancelled


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

I wonder if this will be the first MSO created, it seems to be the case, from what's been said it's likely an MSO and not an MMO.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds cool. 
Job system?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 5, 2011)

oh no dont tell me their gonna turn it into an MMO this is the LAST thing i wanted


----------



## Ergo (Sep 5, 2011)

It's 100% completable offline.


----------



## Sylar1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Fuck i'm conflicted, i don't like MMORPGS, it looks like FFXI, but i guess its normal turn based.


----------



## Ergo (Sep 5, 2011)

And it's coming to Wii U!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 5, 2011)

They just announced Dragon Quest X for Wii U!!!!


----------



## Chanser (Sep 5, 2011)

Live Stream: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/se-event


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks really bad. The combat and the camera specially. Not too keen on the visuals too, they look like the DS version, but a bit better. Xenoblade looks better.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh wow is this really DQX?
I've seen the combat system, and I hate it!
What happened to my good old DQ >.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 5, 2011)

MMO? Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh

When did it become such a bad thing to have games where it's a fully single player experience? I know you don't _have_ to have other players, but still.


----------



## Nathanaël (Sep 5, 2011)

Best news in years. Thx.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't remember them at all saying it would be an MMO...


----------



## Nathanaël (Sep 5, 2011)

Pics, screenshots, anything?

Ustream is off already?


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 5, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> MMO? Ehhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> When did it become such a bad thing to have games where it's a fully single player experience? I know you don't _have_ to have other players, but still.


I understand your sentiment. The story will not be centered in the characters, but on the NPCs, like DQ IX.

It's basically a MMO with story.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 5, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> Pics, screenshots, anything?
> 
> Ustream is off already?




There were trailers, gameplay video and pictures. I'll edit my post later when they become available.


----------



## Chanser (Sep 5, 2011)

One of the hosts in the stream is a newhalf.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I don't remember them at all saying it would be an MMO...



"You can see other players fighting in the world. This looks MMORPGish. I don't think they've said how many people can exist in the same world though."

Hence the "seems" mmo-ish.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 5, 2011)

So, you can push monster in combat, and move around freely, other people can see you fighting.
Battle system seems confusing at first, at least I hope so.


----------



## Byronic Hero (Sep 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> I understand your sentiment.* The story will not be centered in the characters*, but on the NPCs, like DQ IX.
> 
> It's basically a MMO with story.


And with that being the MAIN reason I play RPGs, I can't help but feel a little let down with this decision. I loved DQVIII for it's story and colorful cast of support characters; and while I liked IX I only like to play it with my brother (who doesn't play games that much) so I don't really get the full experience when I play it alone.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> I wonder if this will be the first MSO created, it seems to be the case, from what's been said it's likely an MSO and not an MMO.


Are you talking about massive single-player online? 

If they that become a new genre then I wonder how hard to keep the line between MSO games from MMO games.
Does anyone prefer this MSO idea over MMO?

@op Sounds good.

If I get the game, I'm going for the wii u one.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 5, 2011)

Byronic Hero said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People who didn't liked DQIX will probably not like this one too.

Well, I suppose we (who prefer single player character based-stories) can stick with the older versions..., DQVIII still looks good even by today standards, specially emulated and upscaled.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 5, 2011)

great they turned dq into a FFXI MMO clone way to ruin another franchise SE!

take it back to the playstation

DQ X hype took over -9000 damage!


----------



## Nathanaël (Sep 5, 2011)

http://www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=443626


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 5, 2011)

Worse than VIII... =/


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 5, 2011)

My PS2 game is more beautiful than that by pretty far. Hopefully they spruce that up quite a bit before the release.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 5, 2011)

Guess it look like that because the game have to load twenty people, hopefully the game will looks way more better in the Wii U release.


----------



## Densetsu (Sep 5, 2011)

Not much is said in the trailer, but here's what those words flashing across the screen say: 

CODE0:05
????????		O wandering, powerful spirit

0:12
??????????		surely thou now knowest

0:21
??????????		of the many tribes that
????????		live on this vast world

0:41
????????		Choose your own destiny

0:47
??????????		The adventure begins upon your rebirth

0:59
???????		The tribe of strength and courage
???			Ogre

1:03
?????????		The tribe that values wealth and technology
????			Dwarf

1:10
??????????		The tribe that lives in laughter and dreams
????			Pukuripo

1:37
??????????		General Director
?????			Horii Yuuji

1:42
??????????		Character Design
????			Toriyama Akira

1:47
??			Music
?????????		Sugiyama Kouichi

1:57
?????			Producer / Developer
???????????		Square-Enix

2:02
?????????????	Connect everyone, connect the world

Also, the trailer doesn't mention them, but the last two tribes are: 

?????????????? - The tribe that sings love songs "Uedi" ("Wedi?")

???????????? - The tribe that reveres nature "Elf"


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> SNIP
> 
> Worse than VIII... =/


NOT FUCKING HAPPY JAN!


----------



## VentusVanitas (Sep 5, 2011)

This is the last thing I hoped that DQ10 would be, and I hated 9.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 5, 2011)

this is way too much exaggerated

Square-Enix stock after the announcement


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 5, 2011)

This series never appealed to me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't like first person turn based battles. Too weird. This is like the last title for the Wii before it dies out lol.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 5, 2011)

why does SE have to fuck up every single game series (there's like 2) they make these days!!


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why does SE have to fuck up every single game series (there's like 2) they make these days!!


At least they aren't Capcom.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 5, 2011)

VentusVanitas said:
			
		

> This is the last thing I hoped that DQ10 would be, and I hated 9.


2.
After 3 years without anything but a logo (3 FUCKING YEARS) they come out with this. Really disappointed at the moment, all they needed to do was make a game like DQ VIII (same graphics, same huge world, same epicness) and I would have been very happy. But no MMO, come on man. 

Ah well, seems all my money is one Skyrim then


----------



## SamAsh07 (Sep 5, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> why does SE have to fuck up every single game series (there's like 2) they make these days!!


SE wants variety in their franchises? But I do agree this variation is dull. Shouldn't happen again for DQ fans like my friend (who is pissed off after seeing the video)


----------



## Satangel (Sep 5, 2011)

Ergo said:
			
		

> It's 100% completable offline.


You sure about that? Got a source. Would make my day and disappointment a lot better


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 5, 2011)

it is kinda annoying that DQX is an MMO. make a separate game that has multiplayer.

MMOs are never bad and i especially love them (although i rarely play them due to unstable internet) but make a unique title. i did not like the ff11 and ff14 online idea until today.
it spoiled my "played every final fantasy to date" record


----------



## Ryupower (Sep 5, 2011)

is the game a full MMO
OR
will the game's online be like White Knight Chronicles
where you can go online and do quests with other people
but still have a full offline game


----------



## Zeroneo (Sep 5, 2011)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> is the game a full MMO
> OR
> a game's online be like White Knight Chronicles
> where you can go online and do quests


It's not a full MMO, you can beat the game without ever playing online.


----------



## heartgold (Sep 5, 2011)

Wicked, if I ever play this, it'll be on the Wii U.


----------



## prowler (Sep 5, 2011)

It's not like you're forced to play this game, go back to other DQ games if you want the same old stuff.

Why does Square Enix need to rehash the same things over and over again? Everything has to change.

The next DQ game won't be an MMO so just skip this game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Why does Square Enix need to rehash the same things over and over again? Everything has to change.



Lol, people cry about Final Fantasy not changing enough (even though it has) and when significant change does happen (FFXIII) they cry even more.

I think it's good for Dragon Quest to FINALLY have some type of significant change over all these games, but I never understood why people want to put all these "online" games on the Wii (see: Monster Hunter Tri). I can see the WiiU so Square Enix can be like "YO LOOK AT THIS NEW ONLINE SYSTEM IT'S ACTUALLY GOOD!" but why even bother with the Wii? I have a feeling that forcing a Wii release alongside a WiiU release will really gimp things for it.

Not like I was interested it anyway, I tried playing DQIX for an hour and was bored out of my skull.

EDIT: Oh yeah, I also hate this terrible art design. At least Final Fantasy seems to change art designs as it progresses.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 5, 2011)

Why the hell did SE remove the youtube videos? Why?
What sense does that make, that I can't judge the game info they've released?

From what I've read it's my worst hope realised, same Dragon Quest IX crap all over again, MMO-like, no actual characters and quests out of the ass.

No doubt I'll be skipping this title, it's gonna have none of the charm of Dragon Quest VIII did, and judging from the screen on page 2, the graphics have managed to be worse.


----------



## nintendoom (Sep 5, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> this is way too much exaggerated
> 
> Square-Enix stock after the announcement


Can someone explain this to me? 
I mean, that also happened with the 3DS right?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2011)

nintendoom said:
			
		

> Can someone explain this to me?
> I mean, that also happened with the 3DS right?



Usually means investors are pulling out. I don't remember if it happened with the 3DS but it happened with the WiiU announcement.

People (in Japan, at least) will still buy Dragon Quest a bagillion times, even if it is a pseudo-MMO. People were iffy on FFXIII (some hate it with a passion) but it still sold a bagillion copies.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, I'm interested. Especially since it's cross-platform between the Wii and WiiU.

Not sure if I'll be buying it at launch, though.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> nintendoom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wouldn't be unwise to say that investors just dropped Square Enix because one of their biggest franchises is showing signs of losing a vast amount of appeal, with such an announcement.


----------



## Erdnaxela (Sep 5, 2011)

Well I'll buy this on Wii U IF it has no fee outside of japan.
And I should be able to play with my brother even if he's playing on Wii, right?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Guys seriously, just wait until XI if you don't like it.  And seriously, stop bawwing, this is the tenth game, there's no reason you should be unhappy because the tenth game in the series is not to your tastes, if you don't like it play one of the earlier ones.  Seriously, I bet most of you guys are going to buy it anyway.

But I still love you Akira Toriyama.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Guys seriously, just wait until XI if you don't like it.  And seriously, stop bawwing, this is the tenth game, there's no reason you should be unhappy because the tenth game in the series is not to your tastes, if you don't like it play one of the earlier ones.  Seriously, I bet most of you guys are going to buy it anyway.



No offense but this whole "Just play older games" thing is a lame excuse. People want a new game to play and want it to be good, when it looks bad then it's disappointing. Plus, who wants to replay the same RPG where they already know all the tricks and storyline?

If a new Ace Attorney game came out (since you're a big Ace Attorney fan) and it looked like it sucked complete ass, I think you'd feel pretty agitated it someone told you to shut up if you don't like how the new game looks and go back to playing old Ace Attorney games.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that'd be one thing, but there are 10 other titles, many of which have been remade, that one can play, not to mention the side games.  Now let's say you've played them all, well as I said, it's the 10th game in a series that hasn't changed much after each iteration, yet when they try something new and original people baw about it.  10 games is a lot, I really think you should be satisfied with the nine games you already have instead of getting sad over would be milk.

EDIT: I'm not saying they shouldn't be disappointed (though I did say that, wrong choice of words), but that they should quit the complaining for a game that was _just_ and that they're probably only complaining about because it's not like the others rather than because it genuinely looks bad.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Well that'd be one thing, but there are 10 other titles, many of which have been remade, that one can play, not to mention the side games.  Now let's say you've played them all, well as I said, it's the 10th game in a series that hasn't changed much after each iteration, yet when they try something new and original people baw about it.  10 games is a lot, I really think you should be satisfied with the nine games you already have instead of getting sad over would be milk.



Every dedicated Dragon Quest fan has probably played them all already and the remakes offer little more than graphical overhauls.

It may be a silly reason to "baww" but saying that they should just play older games is a silly thing to say. Telling people to just replay games they've already played instead of demanding the new game live up to their standards is just retarded.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: Though I can see why they are disappointed, I'd be pissed if when Square was making FFIV they made some Platformer instead, but I'd still at least give it a chance before pissed all over it (so to speak).


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Replaying the games really wasn't the point of my post, that was just a small part of it.  My point is people are...
> 
> I must've gotten the wrong impression when you said people should just play the earlier games if they don't like this one:
> 
> ...



I think Square already did that, it's called FFXI and FFXIV


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put more emphasis on it than I meant to -_-


----------



## Youkai (Sep 5, 2011)

I would have preffered a Dragon Quest Monsters for Wii instead of Dragon Quest.
there was not a single Dragon Quest game i completed but I "completed" all the Dragon Quest Monster games ... well joker 2 not yet but on the way.


----------



## manaphy4ever (Sep 5, 2011)

cant wait to get this game on my wii and when wii u game comes i will buy the game too 

cant wait ^^ 

Thank you square enix ^^


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 5, 2011)

1) VERY happy this game did NOT get canceled on the Wii

2) Very happy that this game will have a MMO feel

3) Extremely happy that this game will be cross platform between Wii and WiiU

4) Never played a Dragon Quest game in before (not that I can remember, there was that one NES game that had a blue cart but I need to research...) I WILL be playing this game on my Wii


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2011)

It's an interesting idea, but seeing Nintendo's track record with online games...

I'm not holding my breath for this one.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 5, 2011)

Never finished a Dragon Quest game before. I guess it's because Akira Toriyama's style, it bores me... everything looks like dragon ball to me. Maybe I’m the only person on earth that doesn’t like him.

But I can’t judged the game if I haven’t played it. I'm glad that it's still for Wii, I like the idea of a mix between story and MMO gameplay.

I will give it a try... but with Xenoblade, Zelda this year.... The Last Story, Pandora's Tower next year... and of course... my life lol, I doubt I will have the time to play it.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 5, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Ergo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're basically liking because it's Nintendo...


----------



## MigueelDnd (Sep 5, 2011)

This doesn't look so good, fans seem really disappointed(I'm not a fan BTW,  I don't like the series). I hope this game gets better and hopefully it's not DQ's "Final Fantasy XIV".


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 5, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like this game mostly because it's another game to look forward to on the Wii. we all know that the Wii could use more games.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Never finished a Dragon Quest game before. I guess it's because Akira Toriyama's style, it bores me... everything looks like dragon ball to me. Maybe I’m the only person on earth that doesn’t like him.


Not all of his work is like that, but he used it for Dragon Quest and it worked.  Just look at Chrono Trigger, the only Dragon Ball-esque characters are Crono and the artwork for Melchior, that's it.  He simply chooses to use his Dragon Ball style for DQ.


----------



## Celice (Sep 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> It's an interesting idea, but seeing Nintendo's track record with online games...
> 
> I'm not holding my breath for this one.


Good thing Nintendo has nothing to do with making the game, n'est-ce pas?

I knew Dragon Quest IX was a test-whore for this sort of thing.  It's like a baby version... but I'm gonna miss the battle scenes.  Tradition for a entire series can make the nostalgia run deep and run hard


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Sep 5, 2011)

I think the game looks fantastic. AND, it's also neat that a Wii U version will be coming out. ...Though wouldn't everyone wanna wait for the Wii U version to come out since it's better, graphics wise?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Except for the fact that they will be online games on Nintendo systems, working within Nintendo's infrastructure. That's the problem here. 

The Big N may not be developing the game, but yeah, its impact will be felt.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Celice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously people, GET OVER IT! Damn! I hate when people bash Nintendo's infrastructure. Nintendo WiFi isn't bad. I could care less about chatting with a bunch of random ass strangers and if Square Enix was so worried about it they could always use their own servers IE Call of Duty and Monster Hunter Tri. Seriously people, stop hating on friend codes.


----------



## Nujui (Sep 5, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not so much bashing then opinion. 

Also aren't you chatting with "random ass strangers" right now?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Celice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Monster Hunter Tri and Mario Kart Wii were pretty bad.  They went really slow online and lagged all the time, really annoying.  Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 and Super Smash Bros. Brawl were some of the few games that had amazing online, in Brawl a lot of people would join and I never got kicked or timed out, and Tenkaichi 3 didn't lag at all.  That said, who actually played those two games?


----------



## Gahars (Sep 5, 2011)

I'm sorry to break it to you, but yeah: Nintendo's online services are paltry in comparison to the competition. Are they god awful? No, but it just leaves a lot to be desired.

It's just sad that a game that is built around online gameplay is being made for a system that will inherently limit what it will be capable of offering instead of one that would optimize it, like the PS3 or 360. That's just the truth of the matter.


----------



## Nah3DS (Sep 5, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree that Chrono Trigger has waaay more distinct look that Dragon Quest.  But still there are a few more recycles.... Lucca is a grown up version of Arale  from dr. slump, Ayla is Lunch from DB, Marle  is the DB version of Bulma, and there are a few more that I don't remember right now.

The only Toriyama work that I found different is Dragon Quest Swords (very good art btw)... but aside that game, most of his characters are recycles from previous mangas/games.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 5, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're not recycles, they just look similar.  But I see your point, and honestly, I think that's intentional.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 5, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Celice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're free to use their own infrastructure which they probably are.

I think Sega did it with Conduit 2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 5, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> They're free to use their own infrastructure which they probably are.
> 
> I think Sega did it with Conduit 2.



EA did it at least with Medal of Honor: Heroes 2 (it uses EA Online or whatever it's called, just like BF:BC2 and such). It's just probably easier to use the Nintendo infrastructure.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, let's just see if they'll break the Nintendo standards for this one.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 5, 2011)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's the guy's art style. It's not like artists try to be good in fifty different styles. He does the art for very few games, these games come out only once every two or three years, and his characters are going to look reminiscent to DB/DBZ a lot of the time because he poured so many years into doing the art for the manga and the show. I personally find his art style to be very nice, and Dragon Quest VIII was absolutely beautiful. His style was perfect for it.

But seriously, when you draw hundreds of characters for a single manga (not counting other work), that's gonna reflect in later work unless you are the most creative bastard to ever walk the Earth.


----------



## Hop2089 (Sep 5, 2011)

At least there is single player online, I want to do everything alone and want any DLC that I can use.  Don't need extra teammates to finish a game, however the turn off is monthly fees, there are few games I'll pay a fee just to play, I only pay for the exclusive or a must have sexy outfit or equipment for female characters.


----------



## .Darky (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds fucking awesome. Damn, I sold my Wii some months ago, guess it's time to get a new one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 5, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Seriously people, GET OVER IT! Damn! I hate when people bash Nintendo's infrastructure. Nintendo WiFi isn't bad.


MK cheaters say HI and what do you think is gonna happen to this when the ocarina tards get their codes into it??


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> LightyKD said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are cheaters on every system, not just the Wii.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2011)

but the wii has the worst security and also they don't do anything to stop them.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

This game will not work for pirates, at least not that easily.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> This game will not work for pirates, at least not that easily.


If it has that pay pass system, yeah.

Is that confirmed, though?


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

Not yet, but I'll not be surprised if it is, seeing that MH Tri is like that in Japan.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 6, 2011)

I have to say I'm pretty disappointed that they're trying something new with the battle system, although it might still end up being ok. My favorite part of the DQ series as a whole was the way they didn't try to reinvent it every time, they kept most of the mechanics the same in each sequel, especially the battle system. I thought Square Enix had Final Fantasy to experiment with alternative battle systems. Like I said, it might still be alright, but DQ is one series where I REALLY wish they wouldn't try to fix what isn't broken.

I'm not particularly thrilled about the pseudo-MMO thing either, but it sounds like they're not going to make it a full-blown MMO, and if it's just like DQIX it should be fine.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheaters are more common on the Wii, i never came across cheaters on the Ps3 but then again my online games is limited.


OT: I like the job system. I also like the battle system, somewhat. The visuals are pretty good, it isn't the best though.....Hate the fact that a lot of the game features are online. It looks a bit like FF: XI, which i dislike.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 6, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> *I have to say I'm pretty disappointed that they're trying something new with the battle system, although it might still end up being ok.* My favorite part of the DQ series as a whole was the way they didn't try to reinvent it every time, they kept most of the mechanics the same in each sequel, especially the battle system. I thought Square Enix had Final Fantasy to experiment with alternative battle systems. Like I said, it might still be alright, but DQ is one series where I REALLY wish they wouldn't try to fix what isn't broken.


So you want a stale market where nothing changes? That sounds really bad.

DQ9 made the right change in making it more actiony, as well as taking out random encounters. This game doesn't seem to be doing anything wrong, besides trying something different.


----------



## PeregrinFig (Sep 6, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> PeregrinFig said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DQ's major thing was that they kept it largely the same, and that was a big part of its appeal to a huge chunk of its fanbase. I'm not saying all games should never change, but part of the reason DQ has been consistently great is that they don't mess with the formula. To be honest I didn't care for the attempt to make DQIX's battles more actiony, although my stance on removal of random encounters is completely neutral, I don't care either way about them.

I can't be the only one that generally dislikes action-RPGs and prefers entirely turn-based combat.


----------



## Slyakin (Sep 6, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> DQ's major thing was that they kept it largely the same, and that was a big part of its appeal to a huge chunk of its fanbase. I'm not saying all games should never change, but part of the reason DQ has been consistently great is that they don't mess with the formula. To be honest I didn't care for the attempt to make DQIX's battles more actiony, although my stance on removal of random encounters is completely neutral, I don't care either way about them.
> 
> I can't be the only one that generally dislikes action-RPGs and prefers entirely turn-based combat.


Actually, I didn't mean to make my post sound so inflammatory. Sorry!

I do prefer turn-based, but I moreso prefer a change once in a while. SE knows that their fanbase rests in the turn-base sector, so they're probably not gonna stay in the online field for long.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not an Action RPG.  It's an RPG, but it's not an Action RPG.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

PeregrinFig said:
			
		

> Slyakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like both. Action has advantages and disavantages as much as turn based J-RPGs.

Also, the problem with this game it's that it will require you to be online, even if you can play it solo. It's not different than a MMORPG at all. DQIX didn't need this, it was still a singleplayer RPG for most of the part.

The only problem I have with DQIX is the story/setting. The battles were a major upgrade from the others, I actually don't even like the battlesystem of the older titles, it looks so amateurish that it hurts.


----------



## LightyKD (Sep 6, 2011)

There's something a lot of you are forgetting. The Wii version of this game will be using USB sticks or drives for external memory. Are we to expect a system update soon? I wonder what Nintendo has in store?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> There's something a lot of you are forgetting. The Wii version of this game will be using USB sticks or drives for external memory. Are we to expect a system update soon? I wonder what Nintendo has in store?


I don't think we're _forgetting_ anything, at this point in time it's not a significant detail or point of interest.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

Subscriptions fees confirmed:

http://www.andriasang.com/e/blog/2011/09/06/dqx_fees/

Good luck playing this japan.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> The confirmation comes via the Square Enix support Q&A page, which yesterday revealed that DQX will require an online connection to get beyond the first few hours of play



fuck this than not touching it thanks a lot SE for ruining yet another RPG i was looking forward to.


----------



## koimayeul (Sep 6, 2011)

ah i could not see in motion but pictures are somewhat alright.. for now


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 6, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remember, they said you can finish the game without ever playing online with anyone.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2011)

doesnt matter you still need to go gay online and PAY to finish it!


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 6, 2011)

Really? You have to be online to play offline? Source?


----------



## xist (Sep 6, 2011)

Online you say? Shareholders say.....

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/quote?ticker=9684:JP


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2011)

SpaceJump said:
			
		

> Really? You have to be online to play offline? Source?


right here


----------



## T.Kuranari (Sep 6, 2011)

So the Wii version will support DLC via USB stick. Anyone know any other Wii game with USB-stick-DLC support?


----------



## chartube12 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just as I thought. MSO is Nintendo's version of DRM. It mirrors ubisoft's drm for PC games.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Sep 6, 2011)

There *WILL* be a subscription fee.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Q. Besides buying the software package, will there be any other fees to play?
> 
> A. Yes, playing online requires payment of a separate fee.


http://support.jp.square-enix.com/faqartic...mp;c=4&sc=0


----------



## Satangel (Sep 6, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> There *WILL* be a subscription fee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this change any possibility of completing this on Dolphin emulator?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2011)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Feels Good Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't count on it


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Sep 6, 2011)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> There *WILL* be a subscription fee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There goes my interest, *SNAP like that


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 6, 2011)

Square-Enix still hasn't learn their lesson. Congratulation, you just completely ruined this game by making a MMORPG.


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 6, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> Square-Enix still hasn't learn their lesson. Congratulation, you just completely ruined this game by making a MMORPG.


I know, right?
How many more franchises do they want to taint with MMORPGs?
Not that there's anything wrong with the genre, but Square Enix have no idea what they're doing!


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Sep 6, 2011)

I wonder how many "Wii Points" gamers will have to shell out for this.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 6, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've not given up, definitely. But you can see already you'll only be able to enjoy the game for 50%. No online DLC or friends to play with, a lot less fun.


----------



## Celice (Sep 6, 2011)

I don't think Nintendo would settle for making a game playable only with fees... they could, but that's not really profitable on a console.  And the reason Dragon Quest shifted to Nintendo this generation was to _be_ profitable.  They know they have the sales.  They're out to get the most possible.  The online-fee is probably for an optional component, like all those weird after-game/ex-game contents in DQIX that really didn't serve a purpose other than filler-game.  Maybe also playing in real-time with other players. 

But I'm guessing the single player is going to be largely in-tact and free to play.  If it's not, then the greed in Squeeeenix's eyes really has bulged to its greatest yet.


----------



## tueidj (Sep 6, 2011)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> There's something a lot of you are forgetting. The Wii version of this game will be using USB sticks or drives for external memory. Are we to expect a system update soon? I wonder what Nintendo has in store?


IOS57 has explicit support for USB mass storage devices and it's been around for a long time now. No system update necessary.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

Celice said:
			
		

> I don't think Nintendo would settle for making a game playable only with fees... they could, but that's not really profitable on a console.  And the reason Dragon Quest shifted to Nintendo this generation was to _be_ profitable.  They know they have the sales.  They're out to get the most possible.  The online-fee is probably for an optional component, like all those weird after-game/ex-game contents in DQIX that really didn't serve a purpose other than filler-game.  Maybe also playing in real-time with other players.
> 
> But I'm guessing the single player is going to be largely in-tact and free to play.  If it's not, then the greed in Squeeeenix's eyes really has bulged to its greatest yet.


There's NO offline singleplayer man. Just read andriasang or siliconera news, the game will be playable offline only for the first hours, after that you'll have to be online to play it. You don't have to go with a human party, though, you can contract NPCs to finish the game with you (they're controlled BY CPU).

The game is a MMO. It's different than DQIX or Monster Hunter, where the multiplayer is optional.

EDIT: Satangel, you can forget playing this in Dolphin at all. Just read the news as I said, the game is not fully playable offline, only the first one~two hours. I think it'll be like a tutorial or sorts, I'm sure. Or something like your village being attacked and you have to drive the monster away and such...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly, because you guys have both played it and know just how bad it is.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no need to play it to know a game concept is bad or not.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bad concept doesn't always equal a bad game in the end product.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, there's still time for them to make it better than what was shown (which was really, really bad).

Anyway, I would not get it even if I had a Wii.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Yeah, there's still time for them to make it better than what was shown (which was really, really bad).
> 
> Anyway, I would not get it even if I had a Wii.


Only thing I think needs changing is the subscription fees and the online Singleplayer, that or they make it an MSO.  Can't say the overhaul bothers me at all.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Give up, Square-Enix and MMORPG are a terrible combo. They can't even manage FF14, the one they already have out.

Not only it's Square-Enix and a MMORPG, but a MMORPG on Wii is laughable at best.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Giga_Gaia said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Square, this is Enix.  The difference is noticeable.

Also, Monster unter Tri was an MMO that could be played offline and it did pretty well (this can't be played offline, but still).


----------



## Jiggah (Sep 6, 2011)

This game is definitely not going to be released in territories outside Japan, if at all, in a timely fashion.

1.  It's an RPG
2.  It's an MMO

The fact that it's an RPG means there a shit ton of dialogue for them to translate.  Add to that fact that it's an MMO means they have continuous addons that need translations, too.  People hoping this will be a Wii U launch title...yea, it won't be for anywhere else, but Japan.

There is extremely high chance they won't ever release this on the Wii outside of Japan.  The Wii U is only a year away and they haven't even given a solid release date for this game in Japan.  The one that other territories will get is the Wii U version and that will definitely not be at the Wii U launch.  Just my speculation.  

I was totally pumped for this game until I started hearing the news for it.  Every additional news item just makes me sadder.

@machomuu

MHTri is not an MMO.  It's 4 player coop with a lobby system.  DQX is most definitely an MMO.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Giga_Gaia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fuck you're talking about? Enix and Square are the same, Square Enix. We're in 2011, remember?
And Monster Hunter wasn't an MMO. It was a singleplayer game WITH multiplayer.


----------



## Nathanaël (Sep 6, 2011)

Of course this will get a release outside of Japan.

Dragon Quest is a main franchise published by Nintendo in Europe.

They prepared everything with DQ IV, V, VI, IX, JM & JM2 on Nintendo DS already.

What do you think how long it takes to translate a book with 800 pages for a team? Two weeks or so. It's no problem if you can spend some cash.

*@machomuu:* You are intelligent obviously. You know, you should not talk with these guys about Dragon Quest. You can't convince them, they won't even understand what you're talking about.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's often considered an MMO, and basically is.

Also SE is simply a merger, there's still Square and Enix.  Final Fantasy is not Enix's, it's Squares.  Enix is more like the adopted father that has little to do with it.  Vice versa for DQ.

That's the f*ck I'm talking about, and I made it easy to understand.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

No, that's not how Square-Enix works at all.

And you're wrong about Monster Hunter.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> No, that's not how Square-Enix works at all.


It's close.

Is that all?  This debate is getting boring.


----------



## Nathanaël (Sep 6, 2011)

I really hope that DQ 10 will cost $20 per months when I read that stuff here. But I'm quite sure it won't.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, it gets boring when you're wrong.

Nobody in their minds consider MH series to be a MMO. Because it's not.

And Square-Enix is Square-Enix, it's not like Eidos, which even being incorpored in the SE, still has it's development team there.


----------



## Nathanaël (Sep 6, 2011)

Dragon Quest (Enix) is something very different than Final Fantasy (Square). At least for Die Hard Dragon Quest fans.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Yeah, it gets boring when you're wrong.
> 
> Nobody in their minds consider MH series to be a MMO. Because it's not.
> 
> And Square-Enix is Square-Enix, it's not like Eidos, which even being incorpored in the SE, still has it's development team there.


There are plenty of people that consider it that, though officially that's not what it is.

Also- well, Nathanaël pretty much said it.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

Nathanaël said:
			
		

> Dragon Quest (Enix) is something very different than Final Fantasy (Square). At least for Die Hard Dragon Quest fans.


Because they're two different series? Doesn't mean that it's Enix that's making Dragon Quest now, it's Square-Enix.

I can understand what you said though.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Nathanaël said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then elaborate as to how it's made by both Enix and Square?


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since they fused, it's being made by Square-Enix. That means, since DQVIII, the series is from Square-Enix, not only Enix.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While that means that it's by SE, it doesn't mean it was developed by both the members of Square and the members of Enix.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Sep 6, 2011)

Except Square Enix is one company, not two separate ones. That means a single staff, not a staff on one half of the building and a staff on the other representing the two companies.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Except Square Enix is one company, not two separate ones. That means a single staff, not a staff on one half of the building and a staff on the other representing the two companies.


I've been reading some articles and haven't seen anything about the development teams, though.  The ones actually making the games.  I've heard that they have been cooperating with one another, but not a merger between them, just the companies (as a means to lower development costs).


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 6, 2011)

there you go arguing semantics again...

it's Square-Enix now.  It doesn't matter if it's "Square" or "Enix" developing the game.  they are one.  Enix has been assimilated.  Resistance is futile.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> there you go arguing semantics again...
> 
> it's Square-Enix now.  It doesn't matter if it's "Square" or "Enix" developing the game.  they are one.  Enix has been assimilated.  Resistance is futile.


I'm not really arguing, I just want the truth.

It's pretty obvious that it's SE now, that's not my question, it's about the dev teams.

EDIT: So yes, this is specifically about the dev teams.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

Nathan Drake said:
			
		

> Except Square Enix is one company, not two separate ones. That means a single staff, not a staff on one half of the building and a staff on the other representing the two companies.


Thanks, that's exactly how it is. Is that difficult to understand?

The only loss was Quintet. They made amazing games. =(

EDIT: IT DOESN'T MATTER, the dev-team is from SQUARE ENIX, therefore it's made by SQUARE-ENIX. There's no team named Team Enix inside Square-Enix.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Nathan Drake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, I've acknowledged the merger several times.  Or just 2 times, don't really care to check.

I'm talking devs, not about the company as a whole.

EDIT: It does matter, that completely regards my question.  It's by SE, that's the irrelevant part.


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

Well, that's it, good luck someone trying to explain it for him, I'm out of here.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> Well, that's it, good luck someone trying to explain it for him, I'm out of here.


I completely understand what you're saying.  You're saying that it doesn't matter if the companies have merged and thus everything about the companies are no longer Square and Enix but rather Square Enix, so the dev teams shouldn't matter because whether they are the Square team or the Enix team is irrelevant as they are both Square Enix.

That's obvious, I understood that from the beginning.  That, however, is not what I've been talking about.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> riposte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*You Can't Handle The Truth!*

but for serious...  you might just have to wait until the credits roll when you finish the game if you really want to know the names of those involved...


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

riposte said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I guess that'd be best...


----------



## Maedhros (Sep 6, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what you first said in response to "Square-Enix and MMORPGS don't go well". That's exactly what you've been talking about (or at least, what I was responding for). You started to talk about team only later.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 6, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But the teams are what I was referring to.  And by "from the beginning" I was referring to the first instance in which the merger was talked about by you, which was exactly 3 posts after the posts you quoted.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

Maedhros said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they shoulld never have fused enix used to make some great games like terranigma but ever since they teamed with square both companies have lost the ability to make really good games. even FF went down hill.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Maedhros said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FF went downhill?  When, XIV?  Then again, XII was a low point too.  I liked XIII, though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

FF continues to get worse and worse each time they make another one and now that's it's an MMO it's just going to get worse and worse. the series is dead IMO in fact the whole company is. gone are great games like mana and chrono, terranigma, the saga games and many more all they wanna do these days is make crappy FF games or turn what used to be great games into fucking MMOS! i'm pretty much done with this company they can join rare.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, this thread went downhill. 

Anyways, read:
http://www.wired.com/gamelife/2011/09/dragon-quest-x-online/

Sums it up pretty good actually.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> level-5, the small Japanese developer responsible for Dragon Quest VIII and Dragon Quest IX among other titles, appears to have no involvement with the series’ 10th installment. This is unfortunate, because the Professor Layton creator has done a phenomenal job with the series so far, delivering two charming games that have been both commercially and critically successful. Square Enix’s track record isn’t nearly as hot


and that's the last nail in the coffin i hope they keep this in japan


----------



## smile72 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm not sure I want Dragon Quest X anymore.....


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why?  Have you played it?  If it's bad, why would you want only Japan to have it?

Plus, how the f*ck should Level-5 have any effect on your decision?  They've only worked on 2 games.  2.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2011)

Jeez, Machomuu. You're acting as if he insulted your mother or something.

Just look at the facts. Of course we don't have the final game in our hands, but everything Square-Enix has been saying hasn't sounded too good. An online focused game in a series that has, up to this point, only been a single player experience on a Nintendo console that will force players to pay a monthly fee, even if they don't want to play online? Right after SE's disastrous XIV and the very meh XI?

Yeah, I think the concern is very justified.

As for the Level-5 thing, they've only made two games, but they were the two most recent, very well received games (Some of the best received games in the series, if I'm not mistaken). Pulling a good team after success like that just isn't a good sign.

I get wanting to support a company when they are going for a "new direction", but that doesn't change the simple facts of the matter. Sometimes, you have to call an obvious blunder for what it is.


----------



## emmanu888 (Sep 7, 2011)

theres that too Dragon Quest X famicom there also preparing a famicom version of the game and apparently it will have internet support

i found that wierd that a famicom version of a wii game will have online since the famicom didn't really have internet support


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> Jeez, Machomuu. You're acting as if he insulted your mother or something.
> 
> Just look at the facts. Of course we don't have the final game in our hands, but everything Square-Enix has been saying hasn't sounded too good. An online focused game in a series that has, up to this point, only been a single player experience on a Nintendo console that will force players to pay a monthly fee, even if they don't want to play online? Right after SE's disastrous XIV and the very meh XI?
> 
> ...


The thing is, I don't like DQ, really.  I've tried multiple games, couldn't get into it.  I'm sick of this bawwing over a game they haven't played yet.  Now, that would be all fine and good if what they were saying wasn't judging based on looks and not because the game looks genuinely bad, but in most cases in this thread it is, and that pisses me off.

Plus, all of the other games also did great, it's merely the fact that a game is DQ and follows the formula that sells (apparently), DQ games generally do great commercially.

Also, FFXI (made by Square, not SE) may not have done the greatest, but it did pretty well and was a pretty solid game.  Sure, XIV sucked, but XI was pretty good.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i don't need to all the facts speak for themselves THIS...WILL...BE...SHIT!!!


----------



## RupeeClock (Sep 7, 2011)

emmanu888 said:
			
		

> theres that too Dragon Quest X famicom there also preparing a famicom version of the game and apparently it will have internet support
> 
> i found that wierd that a famicom version of a wii game will have online since the famicom didn't really have internet support


That's a joke article dude, it came from Kyoko Shimbun, a parody news site in Japan.
Apparently Andriasang didn't know that at all.

http://www.joystiq.com/2011/09/06/dragon-q...connection-doe/


----------



## .Darky (Sep 7, 2011)

Wow, the game was only announced a day ago and people are already saying it will be shit? Wait, why am I even surprised? this ALWAYS happens.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 7, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Wow, the game was only announced a day ago and people are already saying it will be shit? Wait, why am I even surprised? this ALWAYS happens.


Even if it isn't. That pay online thing is a real downer.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

.Darky said:
			
		

> Wow, the game was only announced a day ago and people are already saying it will be shit?


lets see
it's
an MMO
pay to play
MUST have online to finish
level 5 is not developing it

yeah i wonder WHY were saying it's gonna be shit?!


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 7, 2011)

I think it sounds cool. Not liking pay to play, but other than that.


----------



## m_babble (Sep 7, 2011)

I was going to buy a Wii just to play this.
Not anymore.
S my D for ruining an awesome franchise, Square Enix.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 7, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And your first point... seems a little muddled. I think I know what you're trying to say, but could you please rephrase that?

DQ games do amazingly well, but only in Japan (People outside of Japan go more for FF, apparently). They love the series' formula that has gone unchanged, mostly, for the past 9 installments. So, if it's going against the formula, then it might have some troubles; it'll still do well, I'm sure, but probably not as well as the others.

And FFXI... eh, your mileage may vary. I really didn't care for it, and found it to be kind of dull, actually. There are worse MMOs out there, but there are much better ones too.


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

Gahars said:
			
		

> machomuu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really think I can make that more clear.  In layman's terms:
That's great if they didn't look at it and say it was bad because it is an MMO or "different" rather than if it actually looks like a bad game.  That pisses me off.

...Well that wasn't lay speak, but you get it.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Sep 7, 2011)

I find it funny to see how everyone posts facts as to why the game would suck, but none of that is even confirmed. 

Atleast give the game a chance. Also, just think. Seeing how the Wii U and Wii version can connect together, it makes perfect sense that this game will probably be the only Wii game which can connect through the new version of the Nintendo Network. Also, just because they charge in Japan doesn't mean they will in the west. They didn't do that for Monster Hunter Tri either. 

Atleast give the game a chance before you nerdrage.

I've never played the series and I'm not interested in it, but I think it's just moronic to act like most of you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 7, 2011)

it has been confirmed it's an MMO and you need to be online to play it. that's reasons enough for me not to bother with it.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh great, not only is this being made by Square Enix exclusively, rather then Level 5 or Arte Piazza who have made some of the other games in the past and done a better job, but considering their track record of fucking up games lately with how horrible Final Fantasy has become, they have pretty much ruined any chance that I will play this game. Stick to what works you dolts and let someone else who is competent make the freaking game so you don't ruin it!


----------



## Clarky (Sep 7, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> it has been confirmed it's an MMO and you need to be online to play it. that's reasons enough for me not to bother with it.



where has it been confirmed you need to be online to play it?


----------



## machomuu (Sep 7, 2011)

clarky said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a link on one of the previous pages.


----------

